# Finally Got A Roof Over The Tt



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I should have done this years ago. AZ sun can be so brutal for 8-9 mos out of the year. I had the TT in a paved storage lot 'bout 3 miles from the house. Sunshine, dust storms, high winds, etc. have played havoc with the TT over the years. Cover never really helped much except to spread the dust around and make a real mess of the TT exterior. In fact covers are a real POS these days. Tried to "buy quality" covers several times to the tune of 4 C notes for each and they lasted less than a year before disentegrating in the sun, heat, and dust. They literally fell apart in my hand when I tried to put on/off. Finally had enough - so now the TT is under a metal roof and out of the sun - still about 4 miles from the house. Very glad to chuck the cover for the last time. It is a roof only - so no help from the dust storms - but there will no longer be a cover to grind the dust in. Storage cost jumped 3X also. But my happyness and TT enjoyment just spiked 5X, and general PITA experience every time I need to get the TT out of storage has disappeared so I think I am ahead. Plus there are extras to boot - I can leave my TT plugged in or plug-in as needed to keep the batts charged; and there is two nice RV wash bays and a dump station; plus nice folks stay there 24/7 to keep watch and a real first class security system with laser beam security and all. Place is about 75% Class A's and Class C's and the rest are TTs and 5ers.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> I should have done this years ago. AZ sun can be so brutal for 8-9 mos out of the year. I had the TT in a paved storage lot 'bout 3 miles from the house. Sunshine, dust storms, high winds, etc. have played havoc with the TT over the years. Cover never really helped much except to spread the dust around and make a real mess of the TT exterior. In fact covers are a real POS these days. Tried to "buy quality" covers several times to the tune of 4 C notes for each and they lasted less than a year before disentegrating in the sun, heat, and dust. They literally fell apart in my hand when I tried to put on/off. Finally had enough - so now the TT is under a metal roof and out of the sun - still about 4 miles from the house. Very glad to chuck the cover for the last time. It is a roof only - so no help from the dust storms - but there will no longer be a cover to grind the dust in. Storage cost jumped 3X also. But my happyness and TT enjoyment just spiked 5X, and general PITA experience every time I need to get the TT out of storage has disappeared so I think I am ahead. Plus there are extras to boot - I can leave my TT plugged in or plug-in as needed to keep the batts charged; and there is two nice RV wash bays and a dump station; plus nice folks stay there 24/7 to keep watch and a real first class security system with laser beam security and all. Place is about 75% Class A's and Class C's and the rest are TTs and 5ers.


Wow, sounds nice! Just curious - what is something like that gonna run you every month? We pay $206 per month here in the concrete jungle of LA for a no-frills, outside, uncovered spot with no electricity! I'd love to get an indoor or covered space...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Insomniak said:


> Wow, sounds nice! Just curious - what is something like that gonna run you every month? We pay $206 per month here in the concrete jungle of LA for a no-frills, outside, uncovered spot with no electricity! I'd love to get an indoor or covered space...










$206? I park at home but basic outdoor storage lots avg $25-35 here!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

daslobo777 said:


> real first class security system with laser beam security and all.


I had visions of a burglar being cut in two by a plasma stream but I think that would have just been wishful thinking.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> real first class security system with laser beam security and all.


I had visions of a burglar being cut in two by a plasma stream but I think that would have just been wishful thinking.
[/quote]

CamperAndy - I may have gotten a little too excited with the laser beam thing.....I am sure it is only the standard red light security beam setup. I talked to the owner and he said "make sure you are out by closing time, because at precisely 11:00 pm the red security beams come on and you will be stuck". I had thoughts of being stuck in a maize of laser beams with no where to go until morning!!.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Wow, sounds nice! Just curious - what is something like that gonna run you every month? We pay $206 per month here in the concrete jungle of LA for a no-frills, outside, uncovered spot with no electricity! I'd love to get an indoor or covered space...










$206? I park at home but basic outdoor storage lots avg $25-35 here!
[/quote]
Yep, extortionist prices in these urban areas. We keep our very first little 22 foot trailer in the San Diego mountains at our membership campground for a measly $400 per year. Haven't used that trailer in a long time, but I don't want to give up the cheap storage space. If I ever sell our beginner trailer, I may move the Outback down there, but it's 150 miles from home. Not very convenient....


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Insomniak said:


> Wow, sounds nice! Just curious - what is something like that gonna run you every month? We pay $206 per month here in the concrete jungle of LA for a no-frills, outside, uncovered spot with no electricity! I'd love to get an indoor or covered space...










$206? I park at home but basic outdoor storage lots avg $25-35 here!
[/quote]
Yep, extortionist prices in these urban areas. We keep our very first little 22 foot trailer in the San Diego mountains at our membership campground for a measly $400 per year. Haven't used that trailer in a long time, but I don't want to give up the cheap storage space. If I ever sell our beginner trailer, I may move the Outback down there, but it's 150 miles from home. Not very convenient....
[/quote]

No wonder you cant sleep!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Wow, sounds nice! Just curious - what is something like that gonna run you every month? We pay $206 per month here in the concrete jungle of LA for a no-frills, outside, uncovered spot with no electricity! I'd love to get an indoor or covered space...










$206? I park at home but basic outdoor storage lots avg $25-35 here!
[/quote]
Yep, extortionist prices in these urban areas. We keep our very first little 22 foot trailer in the San Diego mountains at our membership campground for a measly $400 per year. Haven't used that trailer in a long time, but I don't want to give up the cheap storage space. If I ever sell our beginner trailer, I may move the Outback down there, but it's 150 miles from home. Not very convenient....
[/quote]

No wonder you cant sleep!








[/quote]
Lol, I came up with that handle when I was working night shifts. That routine ended a little over a year ago, but I still pick up one or two a month.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Where I keep mine I have water, sewer and 50 amp electricity. I can keep the slides open or closed as I want. Out the rear window I can watch the deer feeding in the evening and morning. It is protected from the sun by huge oak trees. The fee ... It is outside my back door.

Just one of the advantages of where I live.

That $200 + to store an RV is robbery. I guess supply and demand dictate price.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Grover said:


> Where I keep mine I have water, sewer and 50 amp electricity. I can keep the slides open or closed as I want. Out the rear window I can watch the deer feeding in the evening and morning. It is protected from the sun by huge oak trees. The fee ... It is outside my back door.
> 
> Just one of the advantages of where I live.
> 
> That $200 + to store an RV is robbery. I guess supply and demand dictate price.


Yes it is robbery! But, it's better than the $300+ our neighbor pays to store his motor home at an indoor facility!


----------

